# The Fun starts tomorrow.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like the Xmas puppies are starting to arrive... I picking up tomorrow or Friday a litter of 5 and also have 2 pups coming in ..not from the same litter.... As of right now with all the puppies and other dogs coming in..Dirks fund is taking in 14 dogs this week......


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

and so it begins!!
I think its horrible the amount of dogs that are bought as christmas presents for people who dont know one thing about owning a dog!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Me and another lady are picking up 6 puppies and 5 adult dogs tomorrow...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

These are dogs/puppies given as Christmas gifts that people no longer want?! That's awful.  Bless you for taking these pups in.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think anyone who wants an animal should be required to complete a class and then get a license! And an IQ test, too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The 5 adults are breeder dogs that there done with.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Tis the season! Can't wait to see pictures of the little ones.... we know they are in good hands and that you'll find them new forever homes very soon!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The 5 adults are breeder dogs that there done with.


That makes me puke. I hate that reason...done with you, out the door.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> That makes me puke. I hate that reason...done with you, out the door.


I'd rather them be done with them and send them to rescue, than keep them and continue breeding them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's so sad, but I know there going to a good place, can't wait to see pictures! Bless you Mary.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The 5 adults are breeder dogs that there done with.


That's how I got my Tia.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I'd rather them be done with them and send them to rescue, than keep them and continue breeding them.


I agree, but you know the routine...its sad. Alot of times they come in scared to death and have to be emotionally rehabilitated because all they know is humans = bad.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sooo....you have three days of being an empty nester?  Great work you are doing out there. Can't wait to see pictures of the gang with the new kids on the block.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wait, you work for Dirk's Fund? I adore you guys! I actually have some friends who are hoping to adopt Ruby Begonia - the lab/golden mix you have right now. I am so glad to have found you!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Wait, you work for Dirk's Fund? I adore you guys! I actually have some friends who are hoping to adopt Ruby Begonia - the lab/golden mix you have right now. I am so glad to have found you!!


LOL.... Yes I have worked for Dirks for 4 years. Has your friend been out yet to met Ruby?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

They emailed and haven't heard back yet. We live in Bloomington, IL - about 2-3 hours away. That's the ONLY reason I haven't been able to be more involved. But I look at your web site 3 times every single day. Seriously. Morning, lunch and before bed. My heart is always with your work. And I look forward to a day where I can help you guys more with my time and money. 

Just gotta finish this master's degree and I might have a life again.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sure Bob will tell them to come meet her, Ruby is a sweet girl. we have had a few from your area come down and adopt dogs. By you sending people our way you are helping right there and we Thank You for spreading the word about us.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh I tell everyone I know about you. We would love to foster but our current place is way too small. Plus we want Bogey to be a few months older - he's only 8 months now. But bless you for what you do! I hope to give a home to one of your babies someday. And if word of mouth works - I hope to help you find homes for many.

Please get in contact with me if you EVER need any help in this area - transportation or anything. I would do it in a heart beat.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You can let your friends know Ruby just came in last Sat, so there fore no one really looked at her. When the time is right come on down, we can find you a great dog to give a great home to. I feel word of mouth is best , so please keep spreading the work


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, your halo is shinning! Bogey's Mom - Mary is very good as she found Miss Happy for us which was a good match.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The 5 adults are breeder dogs that there done with.


Ugghh that's gross. I wonder how these people would feel if their family was done with them when they get older.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

*I can't believe*



Maggies mom said:


> The 5 adults are breeder dogs that there done with.


 The nerve of people. You should go get there dogs that are still usaful as there breeding machines too. Its nice that the made there money and they no longer need them They just dump them. This makes me so angry. I am shaking right now. Thanks for doing what you do. God bless dirk's.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom:

Please have your friends call and email again about Ruby Begonia. Perhaps there msg. got lost.

I know Ruby is special. My friend Joyce and I sent Dirk's probably 30 emails about her and begged for them to save her, which they did.

Dirk's is an amazing rescue and Mary and Bob are angels for sure!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well just got back... we got 4 adults and 4 puppies...... Nothing like a good 11 hours trip when its 6 degrees out


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My friend's email address is [email protected] if you want to contact her. She knows we have been talking about Ruby.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

8 dogs just today?!?! How sad! I can't wait to look at them once you post their pictures.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> 8 dogs just today?!?! How sad! I can't wait to look at them once you post their pictures.


Im sure pictures will hit the website tomorrow sometime.. we were to tired and cold to even bother with taken any, but some else is taken them in the am tomorrow.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

makes me so sad.


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

:wave: No reason to be sad for these babies. They are safe now, I have just returned from checking on these guys at the clinic and they are all tucked into their kennels and are as warm as a bug in a rug! They all say it was better than last night when they had to sleep outside in below 0 temps! 

PS I bet Mary is in bed already she was on the road today for over 11 hours!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

They slept outside last night? UUUURRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH that's my angry post


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, eleven hours on the road! You deserve a nice warm bed. How many will you foster?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss Happy said:


> Wow, eleven hours on the road! You deserve a nice warm bed. How many will you foster?


Im only fostering 1.. a dark red head boy name Rio.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Miss Happy said:


> Wow, eleven hours on the road! You deserve a nice warm bed. How many will you foster?


Was Katie your girl? I read about her.  I'm glad you found Miss Happy. She looks delightful!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Katie was a very special girl! Ms Happy is just what her name is.... I loved that girl from the minute I picked her up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

So let's see your foster Rio!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Mary
> 
> So let's see your foster Rio!!!


He is at the vets getting check out, should be here either tomorrow or sunday


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

I will patiently wait for pictures of Rio.

I just saw Ruby Begonia and Ace.

Wow! What beautiful Dogs!!

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...ontact=&name=&shelterid=MO261&sort=&preview=1

*Anyone have room for two beautiful females Alice and Isabelle?
Alice and Isabelle

We received a call from an Animal Control Officer in Illinois that they had 2 female Goldens and they needed to get in to rescue or they would be put to sleep the next day. We drove over and saw the two kids and immediately took them to Dirks Fund. They love to come to kisses. They love to fetch. They love to be on couches and cuddle with you. We believe that they are sisters because wherever you find one - you find the other. We have never heard a mean word out of either of them. We have taken lumps off of each of them and they have not missed a beat. We guess that they are 5 years old. They are always smiling. We would love for them to be adopted together but realize that we would have to find someone special. Anyone special out there ??
http://www.dirksfund.com/*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Mary:
> 
> I will patiently wait for pictures of Rio.
> 
> ...


That picture of Ace doesnt do him justice.... he is very handsome and a sweet boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, those sisters are incredibly beautiful. They remind me of my two...... one light and a darker one, same age too. Some special person is in for the treat of a lifetime !!!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> That picture of Ace doesnt do him justice.... he is very handsome and a sweet boy.


I called about Ace today. I have to check with our doggy daycare to see what the policy is (price!) for two dogs. If you have any other pictures of him please send/post them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I called about Ace today. I have to check with our doggy daycare to see what the policy is (price!) for two dogs. If you have any other pictures of him please send/post them.


I dont, but if I have time to slip away from adoption day tomorrow, Im gunna try and get more pictures


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Would you mind keeping me posted about him? It's unlikely we can make the drive down this weekend.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I sure will.... hes not up at our shelter ready for adoption..hes down at the vets for 10 days since he came out of animal control.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh really?? Well we really appreciate you keeping us posted. My heart just feels so drawn to him. Anything you learn about him would be appreciated too.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Was Katie your girl? I read about her.  I'm glad you found Miss Happy. She looks delightful!


Yes, Sweet Katie was my girl who passed away but Mary picked up Miss Happy from the humane society and thought she was the right girl for us. We are so happy with Miss Happy and can't thank Mary and Dirk's Fund enough. Below is a picture of Miss Happy at Dirk's shelter.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There's my sweet girl..... I just LOVE Ms Happy!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dear Miss Happy's Mom and Dad:*

Dear Miss Happy's Mom and Dad:

Your girl is just GORGEOUS!!!
I just love her!!
Thank you for adopting her, I am sure that your Katie would approve!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here IS ACE*

*Here is Ace at Dirk's Fund:*

*ACE*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12828222

Ace is being boarded at our Pacific Facility He is around 1 1/2 years old. His family was called but never came to get him. He is crate-trained. He has a big blocky head and is very sweet. The minimum donation for Ace is $ 350.00. This will include his neuter, all shots, a microchip and a complete physical. If you are interested in adopting Ace or any of our critters, please go to www.dirksfund.com and fill out the Adoption Application. 

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Dirk's Fund 
Saint Louis, MO 
314 966 3326


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Ruby Begonia at dirk's*

*here is Ruby Begonia at Dirk's*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12790974

Ruby Begonia is being kept at our Pacific Facility She is around 3 years old and is a beautiful blonde. She likes all animals and appears to have house manners. She is crate-trained. She is low-key. She was left outdoors in her previous home and she has told us that she likes indoors much better. The minimum donation for Ruby Begonia is $ 350.00. This will include her spay, all shots, a microchip and a complete physical. If you are interested in adopting Ruby Begonia or any of our critters, please go to www.dirksfund.com and fill out the Adoption Application

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Dirk's Fund 
Saint Louis, MO 
314 966 3326


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

ohmigosh! I just saw Rio. I want to cuddle him. I love his color!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

HERE IS MAUI
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12839154


This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Dirk's Fund 
Saint Louis, MO 
314 966 3326


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh boy!!!! He is a doll- look at those ears :heartbeat


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> ohmigosh! I just saw Rio. I want to cuddle him. I love his color!!!!


Thats not Rio.. thats his brother Maui..... Bob screwed up


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Thats not Rio.. thats his brother Maui..... Bob screwed up


Whoever it is he's freaking adorable! I want him and Ace to come live with me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Whoever it is he's freaking adorable! I want him and Ace to come live with me.


I have pics give me a few to download them


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I think anyone who wants an animal should be required to complete a class and then get a license! And an IQ test, too.


 Amen. Amen. Amen.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

You can send Ace and Maui to me!! They're adorable. But, those two sister are as well. Hmmmm...I may need to get a bigger house!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of some of the dogs we picked up:








(Maui)








(Rio)








(Ivan)








(Ivy)








(Polly)








(Turbo)


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, i see it now...Maui and Rio look VERY different


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Oh yeah, i see it now...Maui and Rio look VERY different


If you saw them in person they do....

Here is Ace:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

I changed my post to read here is Maui.

Does Rio's description belong w/Maui or with Rio?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Mary:
> 
> I changed my post to read here is Maui.
> 
> Does Rio's description belong w/Maui or with Rio?


There brothers, from the same litter.... Info is the same


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thankkkk you! These are awesome! I love how red they are!

Any luck with adoptions on anyone today?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are precious! Look at adorable little Turbo! I am assuming he is the puppy to one of the Goldens? I want to smooch them all!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> If you saw them in person they do....


Is that a hint? haha


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Kirby'sMom said:


> You can send Ace and Maui to me!! They're adorable. But, those two sister are as well. Hmmmm...I may need to get a bigger house!!


No doubt - goldens are addicting. If I had a farm I'd make room for lots more.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fostermom said:


> They are precious! Look at adorable little Turbo! I am assuming he is the puppy to one of the Goldens? I want to smooch them all!


The black lab puppy is from a lab litter. He was going to be used as target practice.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> He was going to be used as target practice.


That's the part of rescue I hate. Uneducated idiots who have no respect for animals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Meet Turbo, The Little Black Lab*

Introducing TURBO, THE little Black Lab, that was going to be used for target practice-Mary said:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12839174

Turbo is being kept in a foster home Tubro was born 11/08. The father was purchasing him for his son to use as target practice. Apparently, the cat was not large enough. He is crate-trained. He will be neutered when he is 4-5 months old. The minimum donation for Turbo is $ 450.00. This will include his neuter, all shots, a microchip and a complete physical. If you are interested in adopting Turbo or any of our critters, please go to www.dirksfund.com and fill out the Adoption Application. 

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Dirk's Fund 
Saint Louis, MO 
314 966 3326


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's Mom*

Bogey's Mom:

For me, most all dogs are addicting.

I have a beautiful Rescued Golden Retriever, Smooch, and a gorgeous Male, Samoyed, named Snobear. I would have number three and four if Ken would let me.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Thats not Rio.. thats his brother Maui..... Bob screwed up


Ha Ha - Bob screwed up?? Sounds like he and Fred are brothers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The black lab puppy is from a lab litter. He was going to be used as target practice.


Nice. Somehow that's doesn't surprise me. Way to raise a kid.

He is just adorable. I absolutely love his ears!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Nice. Somehow that's doesn't surprise me. Way to raise a kid.
> 
> He is just adorable. I absolutely love his ears!


And he is very laid back for a lab puppy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Thankkkk you! These are awesome! I love how red they are!
> 
> Any luck with adoptions on anyone today?


We had a good steady stream of traffic yesterday and I know there are 2 home visit that need to be done. so we will see.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Black Lab PUppy that was going to be used for target practice*

Please check out this adorable Black Lab Pup that was going to be used for Target Practice-his name is:
TURBO

Meet Turbo, The Little Black Lab 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Introducing TURBO, THE little Black Lab, that was going to be used for target practice-Mary said:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=12839174

Turbo is being kept in a foster home Tubro was born 11/08. The father was purchasing him for his son to use as target practice. Apparently, the cat was not large enough. He is crate-trained. He will be neutered when he is 4-5 months old. The minimum donation for Turbo is $ 450.00. This will include his neuter, all shots, a microchip and a complete physical. If you are interested in adopting Turbo or any of our critters, please go to www.dirksfund.com and fill out the Adoption Application. 

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
Dirk's Fund 
Saint Louis, MO 
314 966 3326


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Ruby got adopted and went home today


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Please check out this adorable Black Lab Pup that was going to be used for Target Practice-his name is:
> TURBO
> 
> Meet Turbo, The Little Black Lab
> ...



OMG.... how sick can people be???? TUrbo.... what a sweetheart. I wish for you the very best of forever homes. As for the sickos that had him before.... we'll probably be reading about that kid in the paper when he uses his family or classmates for targets.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah for Ruby! Dirk's Fund and Volunteers did it again.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, went to Dirk's web site to see Ruby but didn't find her??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Miss Happy said:


> Mary, went to Dirk's web site to see Ruby but didn't find her??


I think its on page 5 in this thread Phylis, you will see a picture of Ruby ..maybe post 49?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Ruby got adopted and went home today


Yay! Where did she go? St. Louis area?

Did anyone else find homes? I keep thinking of Alice and Isabelle and hoping they get placed together.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Yay! Where did she go? St. Louis area?


Yes the St. Louis area.... Alice and Isabelle have a home visit Wed. Night.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

That's so great. It sounds like you guys are having a successful weekend. When are the puppies able to get adopted? I assume they are too young?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> That's so great. It sounds like you guys are having a successful weekend. When are the puppies able to get adopted? I assume they are too young?


They wont be ready till there 4-5 months old.. They have to be neutered first.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh really??? They can't be adopted by people who sign a contract to do it?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Oh really??? They can't be adopted by people who sign a contract to do it?


By law we as a rescue have to neutered or spay before we adopt them out.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

That makes sense. Can they find families before that and be picked up after?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy for Ruby that she got adopted!!

Sounds like Alice and Isabelle may have found their home, too!!


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Maybe the puppies can be "fostered" until they are neutered and then they can be offically adopted by their "foster" families after they are neutered.  They sure are funny Mary! That black golden is a hoot!!! Which baby are you fostering?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Amber, good suggestion re fostering till neutered then adoption. Besides being cute, you're smart!!


----------

